# "Network Cable Unplugged" =[



## benenjii

My pc keeps saying "Network Cable Unplugged"...
It's plugged in and switched on...
I'm using a Linksys Router...
I'm running Windows XP Professional...
I'm posting this from another pc on the router, so the router and modem deffinately work...
I swapped the cables, to see if it was that...
The internet works fine on this computer, but on my other it comes up "Network Cable Unplugged"
I even tried formatting my pc and reinstalling Windows XP, but it's still not working...
I thought maybe it was my NIC so I purchased a new one, Netgear FA311 v2...
Again, "Network Cable Unplugged"...

Any Ideas/Suggestions??

Thanks,
Benji.x


----------



## mgmcc

Network Cable Unplugged would normally indicate:

1) The Cable is literally unplugged at one end.
2) The wrong type of cable has been used ("crossover" versus "straight-wired").
3) The network adapter or its port is faulty.
4) The router's port is faulty.
5) The router has a port that can be toggled between a standard LAN port and an "uplink" port and this is wrongly set. This has the same effect as using a "crossover" cable.


----------



## benenjii

mgmcc said:


> Network Cable Unplugged would normally indicate:
> 
> 1) The Cable is literally unplugged at one end.
> 2) The wrong type of cable has been used ("crossover" versus "straight-wired").
> 3) The network adapter or its port is faulty.
> 4) The router's port is faulty.
> 5) The router has a port that can be toggled between a standard LAN port and an "uplink" port and this is wrongly set. This has the same effect as using a "crossover" cable.


Well:
1) It's Plugged In
2) It's The Correct Cable As It Works With My Other Pc
3) It's A Brand New Network Adapter
4) The Port Works With The Other Pc
5) Again, It Works On My Other Pc

Any Other Ideas??


----------



## johnwill

Let's eliminate the easy stuff first.

Try this Automated WINSOCK Fix for XP reboot and test: 

If that doesn't do it, try this stack reinitialization.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2.*

For these commands, *Start, Run, CMD* to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ip reset reset.log*


----------



## benenjii

Okies...
Well...
I'm Still Getting "Network Cable Unplugged"...

Hmmm...
I Really Hate Computers Sometimes...
But, Then Again...
I Couldn't Live Without Them...


----------



## mgmcc

Do you have a "crossover" cable handy? If so, try connecting the two PCs directly - "Network Adapter" to "Network Adapter" - and see if that eliminates the _Network Cable Unplugged_ indication. If it does, then the problem lies not with the PC but with the normal cable you've been using or the router itself.


----------



## benenjii

I tried using the same cable on each computer to plug them into the router...
It worked on one, but not on the other...
So surely it would be the computer, not the cable or the router...

I'll try that anyway...
I don't have time to at the minute, I will when I get back in later...

Thanks for all the help so far...


----------



## johnwill

Did you use the known working port on the router for both tests?


----------



## benenjii

I tried all of the ports on the router with both computers...
They all worked on one pc but none worked on the other...

The computer that works isn't mine, it's a shared computer, so I don't get to use it that often...
I can't try the crossover cable between the two yet...
When I get a chance, I'll see if it works...


----------



## Bill_Castner

Okay benenjii,

I hate the FA311 adapter. It has not been made for years so I am surprised you found one "new."

The only "fix" for this adapter requires two steps:

. Update the driver. http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/netgear-fa311.html *(This is version 1.8)*

. And I hate this one, but for the FA311 it is necessary, disable Media Sense by the Operating System: http://support.microsoft.com/?id=239924

The FA312 which succeeded the FA311 does not have this issue (using a different chipset than the DEC chipset of the FA311).


----------



## benenjii

Well...
Erm...
It Wasn't Working Before I Got The FA311...
And That Driver Isn't For XP...
But I Tried It Anyway...
Didn't Work...
=[
If It Would Help, I Could Remove The FA311 And Use The Built In NIC...
I Only Got The FA311 Because Of This Problem...
I Hoped A New NIC Would Fix It...
Obviously Not...

Any Other Ideas??


----------



## johnwill

I think I'd remove the Netgear and try to get the build-in NIC working. It's obviously not a hardware issue, right?


----------



## Bill_Castner

First, the driver is clearly labelled as being for XP;

Second, if you disable Media Sense, you cannot get a "Network Cable unplugged" message. It is impossible.


----------



## benenjii

Well, I disabled Media Sense...
And it still says Network Cable Unplugged...

I've just removed the Netgear NIC and enbled the built in NIC...
Any idea what to do now??


----------



## Bill_Castner

Start button, Run, and type in: cmd /k netsh diag gui
Post the results back here to the forum.

.


----------



## ukrdigerati

so i know the thread is old but im having the same issue with a new twist!

the NIC is dead unless its plugged in directly to the modem... so its not the NIC? 

tested all ports on router and switch with other pcs and cables, and they all work fine (ports on router, pcs, cables)...

so i cant figure out where the issue is...

updated drivers on NIC
tried different speeds on NIC

this is a onboard NIC

i kinda wish the port died completely so id know it as the port and i could get a PCI NIC


----------



## johnwill

I suggest you start a new thread for your issue, don't dig up old threads and continue them.


----------

